# Need to get a new car anyway... Nissan Rogue S best for Uber?



## wutangclams (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey Everyone!

Never driven for Uber before, but I'm at the point in my personal life that I need to change vehicles.

I know people always say buy used, but I have ZERO mechanical ability and can't handle 2-4k surprises with my limited budget.

Recently, Uber has caught my attention, and I know it isn't what it once was, it still seems like a tolerable way to earn a little bit of extra cash here and there. That in mind, and being that I need to look for my next car, I started focusing on the Nissan Rogue S as a possible fit, for a few reasons..

-Not too expensive if you keep the additions to an essential minimum
-It can be ordered as a 7 pax vehicle to qualify for UberXL
-I've read posts that even a non-leather version has qualified for Select, even though that's not available in my area.
-Even with UberX, comfort seems to affect ratings, and this would be the most space for the mpg, which brings me to my last point
-MPG: Up to 26 city, 33 highway

TBH, I really thought the PriusPlus would be the perfect fit for UberXL and insane mpg ratings for the size, but they don't ship them to good ol' USA cause they want you to buy the Highlander or one of the other beasts that gets low mpg.

Any input on this vehicle, or any other vehicle you feel might be the 'perfect uber car'... not that there is one.
Thanks!


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

There is no 'perfect' car for Uber. There are many that work well. If you think it's a good car, you don't mind spending hours at a time in it, and you think you can earn enough to pay for it, why not? Go for it. People have been buying cars and using them as a way to pay for itself for years.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

I wouldn't buy a Nissan anything after owning a Murano....


----------



## nme5513 (Aug 19, 2015)

Get a prius


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

wutangclams said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Never driven for Uber before, but I'm at the point in my personal life that I need to change vehicles.
> 
> ...


At $.95 per mile your losing money on most trips. See my post in pay


----------



## wutangclams (Aug 19, 2015)

you've got me really eyeing the Prius C at MSRP: From $19,540, MPG: 53 city / 46 highway
but I'd be kissing XL goodbye... i wonder if XL is more profitable, even with the much higher losses for mpg


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Before you get Prius C to drive with Uber, you should make absolutely sure it is accepted in your market.

In at least some markets it is NOT accepted.

http://www.driveubernyc.com/vehicles/full-list/


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't own or know anything about Prius's. What's different about the Prius C that makes Uber not want to use it?


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Renaldow said:


> I don't own or know anything about Prius's. What's different about the Prius C that makes Uber not want to use it?


Probably because it is tiny:

Prius: 








Prius C:


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> Probably because it is tiny:
> 
> Prius:
> View attachment 12969
> ...


Intersting. It doesn't look any smaller than a lot of other Uber allowed vehicles. I think Chevy Aveos are smaller than that. The C looks like a standard hatchback.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

It's NYC...

Aveos aren't eligible as well.


----------



## MKS (Sep 7, 2015)

Have you seen the list of XL vehicles for your city ? In most cities both the Rogue and the Rogue Select are only considered eligible for UberX and not XL. Having 2 more seats added as an option does not imply that it qualifies for XL. The Tesla Model S and the previous model RAV4 that seat 7 people are examples of vehicles that will also not be accepted as XL. If you can't do XL with it, there are better options, including the cars mentioned above.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

volksie said:


> Get an 3-7 year old minivan! That guarantees you'll be XL. Tell support you want the OPTION to drive XL only.


M wife had a 2011 Grand Caravan.. It'd do 30 mpg on the highway and high teens in the city..

I wish she had kept that van.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

wutangclams said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Never driven for Uber before, but I'm at the point in my personal life that I need to change vehicles.
> 
> ...


The car you get will depend on whether :
1-> you want a good car for yourself that you can sometimes uber with.
2-> you want a good uber car that you will also double as your personal car.

Subtle but important difference: 
As for #1: only you can answer that. If you are a soccer dad/mom in need of a minivan anyway, why not?
The answer to #2 is simple. For X Prius is the winner here. I dont think buying a 7 seater that generally costs at least $4,000 more PRIMARILY to qualify for XL is a good idea.


----------



## GeladaMate (Apr 3, 2015)

Get a car you'll be happy with and why would you want to drive more than 2 people at a time. XL is usually only busy on the weekends and driving 6 drunks around is not something you'll want to do in a new car.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I hope your "new" car is used. Driving a new car and rapidly depreciate its' value while you drive for Uber, is about as bad an idea as there is. Unless you are independently wealthy and want to Uber drive because you are bored.


----------

